# Due January 2008



## ToniYvette

Hello Everyone!! 

:hi: 

This is my first time here and really come to talk to other preggo mommies and hear whats going on with you guys and get advice on all the many issues/bumps/etc that I may run into. FIRST Issue being... Should I have a VBAC? 

I am 27. I have one other child, a 3 year old son. I had to have a C-Section with him due to they induced me early and I would not dialate blah blah not the road I wanted but it all worked out. Now I have a shot again. Going to one hospital they WILL not allow me to have a Vaginal Birth and the other will TRY. I just have to pick which one I am going to stick with.

Right now I am 15 weeks. I am wondering if I should find out the sex of the lil bundle of joy growing inside of me. Last pregnancy I was so heartbroken to find out I was having a boy at first... I had always thought I would only have lil girls... but NOW he is the LIGHT of my life and I wouldn't have it any other way. I still want my lil girl so bad but I don't want to react that same sad way again if I see that on the ultrasound screen so I am thinking of just waiting to find out on the big day... OF course you know I already read the Chinese Chart (BOY) and did the pee (intellegender -whatever it was called - BOY) In the back of my heart I am hoping they are wrong but I Don't know if I can wait... should I wait... I am making myself feel boy, shop boy, hope boy but deep down i am sick to death wanting a girl because i really don't wanna end up with 20 KIDS trying for a lil girl HAHAHAHA

I hope to hear from people soon - SAY HI - I will be back tomorrow reading more stories about how the sex old wise tells were wrong and the pee cups were a JOKE!!! WOO HOO 

-Toni Yvette


----------



## Imi

First off Welcome to BnB!!

And second ... no matter what the sex you will love your LO anyways!

xxx


----------



## Suz

:hi: Welcome to BnB. 

I think that you will be happy with what ever you find out you are having. Sorry I have no advice for you on the type of birth you should go for but I wish you all the best what ever way it happens.......

Welcome,
Suz


----------



## bek74

Hi Toni,
I have 3 wonderful sons and I luv them to pieces. Third time around, I was so hoping it was a little girl. The whole pregnancy felt different, I got morning sickness the lot. Then I went for my scan and I said to the guy " Please tell me, what I am seeing is a little girl", He looked at me and said " If I said that I would be lying, It's a boy". I must say, I felt a little down, but only for a short while, once I got back home to my two beautiful boys waiting for me, I looked at them and I couldn't have cared less that I was having another boy, I was so grateful that he was growing and healthy. My Third son was born on his dads birthday so he was meant to be.

I would luv a little girl, I really really would, but to be honest, right now I would be just happy to conceive again ( having problems).

If you are blessed with another Boy, you will luv every second, and if your blessed with a Girl you will luv every second. 

It's Win Win all round.

Good luck with everything, I wish you all the very best.

Bek


----------



## Tezzy

hey welcome to the forum xx


----------



## Caroline

With my first pregnancy we didn't find out the sex. 2nd time round we only decided as went in for scan. I was convinced i was having a boy, carrying the same, and in OH family thre are very few boys. Needless to say i was taken aback when they said it was a girl. I'm not really girly and was a bit omg what do i do. She is now nearly 3 and love her to bits. We decicded do find out with no 3 so we could arrange bedrooms.

As with the c section, have they said why they want to do a c-section. 

Congratulations on your pg.


----------



## stephlw25

Hi welcome to the forum

My son will be 2 next month and im currently pregnant again due in Feb. I had an emergency c-section last time and im hoping for a VBAC this time.
The choice of just having another c-section was never mentioned to me by my midwife, she said they will give you a trial labour and keep a close eye on you. If things dont progress then its likely to be another section.

Cant understand why the hospital wont let you try a VBAC, i was worried at first at being healed enough from last time and people said to me that if you wait 2 years after then you have a greater % of acheiving a VBAC. however my midwife has said this is not true, and 6 months after having a c-section you are healed ! so talk of a planned section was never mentioned !!

Steph


----------



## ToniYvette

Hi Again!!

I am sick this morning... Of Course. I had morning/day/evening sickness all the way through my first pregnancy and of course this one seems to be the same! :(

On the VBAC - From what I understand from the hospitals and Doctors I have spoke to about this in this state the doctors/hospitals have to carry extra insurance in order to be allowed to do VBAC and there is only ONE hospital in the state that has the insurance. 

Midwifes? You know, I have always heard about this but never really checked into it. Do you still have the baby in the hospital or do you have it at home? Are they covered under insurance?

I am going to do something fun this weekend. I think I am going to get a list of all the wise tells and do them like everyone else. I have to find the directions on the drano thing... and I am not married... so I can't do the ring. 

I guess I am going to get some work done for a lil bit :)

-Toni Yvette


----------



## KX

Hi and welcome to the forum :hi:


----------



## Trinity

Hiya .. welcome to B&B.

Congrats on the pregnancy.


----------



## Iwantone!!!

ello welcome to bnb


----------



## Stef

Welcome to B&B chick xx :hugs:


----------



## ToniYvette

Thanks to all!!!

I had my scan on 8-13-07 and guess what... ITS a GIRL!! She is approx 14 oz and they had me down for almost a week ahead... Doc didn't want to change date though. So I am 22 weeks right now! :) 

I am getting so excited... 

They did see a lil something on the scan :(
Echogenic Intracartiac Foci
I am 27 years old and took the triple screen test and it came back NEG!!! SOOO They said I don't have anything to worry about... still yet I pray for my lil princess daily. 

Anyone else had this come up in their scans???

-Toni


----------



## Trinity

Yay .. congrats on your lil girly hun :happydance:


----------



## Caroline

Congratulations on your pink bump.


----------



## danielle19

congrats on ure lil girl


----------

